# Strange color! Appy or Paint or What?



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

I saw this horse on a for sale site (not wanting to buy) and he caught my attention because of his color. But what would you call his coat color?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Both. Frame is causing the white pinto patterning. Then appy causing the varnish roan over the top.

I personally am a stickler, and I would call him a "bay varnish roan and frame pintaloosa". That's probably the most accurate.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

okay thanks, learn something new every day.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I personally am a stickler, and I would call him a "bay varnish roan and frame pintaloosa". That's probably the most accurate.


Look at his muzzle. Is he still bay? I see some paler colour!

edit; I do agree on the rest though. Just thought it was ironic that Chiilaa of all people didn't spot that. Or maybe I'm just seeing things.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

A whatever whatever pintaloosa, that got whacked with the ugly stick. Poor guy.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

FlyGap said:


> A whatever whatever pintaloosa, that got whacked with the ugly stick. Poor guy.


Haha...pintaloosas are usually either real pretty or real ugly (color wise)...not too hard to tell which one this one is...:rofl:

I also suspect there is more in the woopile than just Appy and Paint...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> A whatever whatever pintaloosa, that got whacked with the ugly stick. Poor guy.


:rofl: I'm seeing a hint of giraffe in that neck and head set.


----------



## Nixalba (Feb 18, 2009)

Being an avid Appaloosa fan, I personally hate seeing "pintaloosas"

Saying that I wouldn't pass up a good horse whatever it's breeding or colour. I do agree though with the "ugly stick" comment in this case, though! lol 

Varnishing probably has something to do with the lighter muzzle. LP does some fun things with colour... like the blond tail.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not seeing the lighter muzzle as being varnish just because it's too red/tan, I would have thought that if varnish caused it there would be more of a greyish/roany look to it. A lighter muzzle is the ONLY sign my gelding shows of being brown - he is brown, not bay, but doesn't show many signs - and even that typically only in the winter.


----------



## Nixalba (Feb 18, 2009)

It is possible he's brown. It still looks like slight mottling on his muzzle and over the bridge of his nose but then, it could be poor quality of the photo.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I see the mottling too but have a look about level with the noseband of the hackamore and then have a look higher up his head. He's a shade or two darker higher up.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually, I agree. I think it is very possible he is brown. (When I replied, it was just before going to bed last night, that's my excuse and I am sticking to it...)


----------



## Nixalba (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup, he probably is brown. A very sun bleached brown! ha


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

ive seen some of the owners other horses and they got a chestnut appy mare and a dun paint stallion, could this be their foal?? and i also agree this horse is not the prettiest.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Could you possibly get pictures of the other horses? And while you're there, teach that girl some riding lessons.? And make sure this thing is gelded/spayed?


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

lol i can get them and he is a gelding.


----------



## BackwoodsBaby (Aug 13, 2012)

also tell me if im wrong on the stallions color.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Stallion looks more dunskin to me, but according to the Color Calculator, there is a 7.29% chance of the mare and stallion creating a bay dun or bay foal, so he very well could be there offspring...but by judging by the pics of the two, IDK the same conformation flaws as the pintaloosa.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I think he's really pretty =]


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

The stallion appears to be desperately needing some sun screen. Poor guy. And I agree that while the color of the first horse is kind of pretty, he fell off the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down. lol


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would say a pintaloosa, paint and appaloosa


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I just hope he has a good personality because he isn't going to win any beauty contests.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I feel like I'm crazy or something because I think he's super cute, and I would buy him in a heartbeat, haha.


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> A whatever whatever pintaloosa, that got whacked with the ugly stick. Poor guy.


Ha well he might look better with some weight and muscle on him. :wink:


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

JustImagine said:


> I feel like I'm crazy or something because I think he's super cute, and I would buy him in a heartbeat, haha.


 
I think those are colour goggles doing the talking. LOL I guess if his conformation didn't cause him to be unsound then he would be a good horse for just riding. Agreed that no beauty contest championship will belong to him.


----------



## laurachristine (Sep 24, 2012)

JustImagine said:


> I feel like I'm crazy or something because I think he's super cute, and I would buy him in a heartbeat, haha.


 Aww I agree he is super unique! I was feeling crazy after everyones comments too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I kinda think he's cute too...




...then again my family did always say I go for unattractive guys XD


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

He could be a real boy handsome if he had some weight and muscle


----------



## Trouble4yaPaint (Dec 4, 2012)

It resembles my paint/appy mix


----------

